# Wiser Bin Company, Cork



## brian.mobile (3 Jan 2007)

Bad Deal Alert! 

I'm writiing on behalf of a few of us. This bin company - Wiser - don't do you any favours. 

It being Christmas, myself and most of my neighbours had an extra box / container of galss out. 

Wiser Bins staff were 'good enough' to take the red Wiser branded box with glass but in it in typical 'not doing any extra work' mentality leave behind the extra box of glass bottles (not in their 'official' box).

And this from a company who have the gaul to charge a 3% extra credit card fee if you use VISA.

Stuff like this annoys me....if the competition wasnt so bad I'd be gone in a shot. 

What do youy all think? 

BM


----------



## tigra (3 Jan 2007)

Thankfully I don't use Wiser and just pop the glass down to my local bottle bank.

I did wake up one morning last week to the sound of glass breaking. Our neighbours 2 doors down use wiser and they were in the party mood last week so had a few extra bottles left out in a plastic bag beside their small red container. Was not collected and glass blew everywhere with the wind that day.


----------



## Squonk (3 Jan 2007)

Why are you complaining ?.....Cork council don't even collect glass! At least Wiser will collect whatever's in your red box.


----------



## scuby (3 Jan 2007)

i have wiser in carrigtwohill, and when i moved in a few months ago had loads of stuff for recycle that did not fit in the bin, and left it in a bag beside the bin and they collected it no problem.. most comps charge on the credit card payments, and as far as i remember i paid the last 6 monthly payment to them by laser over the phone and there was no service charge


----------



## brian.mobile (3 Jan 2007)

Isnt the inconsistency of this company worrying? 

Come on: sometimes they collect cardboard, somethimes they dont, sometimes they charge people a fee other times they don't. They collect extra glass from some folks others, they dont. Sounds like a loosely structured hierarchy.

Deep down - deep down, we all know that it's no hassle to collect the extra glass / card. They'd be earning more respect all round. It's typical of things nowadays. 

They get money for the glass also, so to the business mind, it appears to be a tad counter productive also.

BM


----------



## Squonk (3 Jan 2007)

I believe the stated policy of wiser (and other refuse collectors) is that they do not collect anything outside the bin/box. This is to ensure that housing estates don't turn into mini-dumps with all the rubbish that might get thrown around because of dogs/birds.

Wiser I know don't charge when paying by laser cards. Note...a laser card is not a credit card. Lidl and Aldi I believe have the same policy. All very consistent to me so far.

If someone from wiser picks up rubbish that is next to the bin that must be at the discretion of the worker; I doubt the company condone this.


----------



## brian.mobile (3 Jan 2007)

So it's the inconsistency of the worker on the round to blame. Fair enough. I just expected a little more to be honest. A bit of extra elbow grease seeing as they expected extra stuff outside houses...

We can all do the smallprint thing, Wiser want bins presented one way but throw them back at you another way....

You're right Squonk, they don't charge a fee for Laser. We have a CC machine in our place work and 95% of the transactions are on Credit Card. We'd love to charge the 3% fee (indeed we trashed it out) but we decided it would only be passing on a business expense to the punter, in my mind. Your margins should include payment processing fees, no penalise those who pay that way.

If County or City Councils charged CC fee's there'd be uproar (don't tell me they do?) 

Wiser aren't exactly Aldi with their prices...

BM


----------



## whackin (4 Jan 2007)

well if you don't like them can't you go with someone else? Like country clean? 

Anyway, I think you are beiing unfair. They are not a socail service, they are a business and it's not really upto any worker to have to put in some extra elbow grease just to keep you happy.


----------



## Squonk (4 Jan 2007)

I've halved my refuse bill since moving to Wiser from the county council. When paying-by-weight with the county council I was getting hammered for heavy baby nappies! I have had zero problems with Wiser since I moved to them and find them extremely professional.


----------



## ney001 (4 Jan 2007)

brian.mobile said:


> Bad Deal Alert!
> 
> I'm writiing on behalf of a few of us. This bin company - Wiser - don't do you any favours.
> 
> ...




Just out of interest did you give the lads a tip at XMAS?


----------



## ClubMan (4 Jan 2007)

brian.mobile said:


> It being Christmas, myself and most of my neighbours had an extra box / container of galss out.


You could have sent a few of them around to my place to keep me amused while the wife was out!


----------



## brian.mobile (4 Jan 2007)

whackin said:


> well if you don't like them can't you go with someone else? Like country clean?
> 
> Anyway, I think you are beiing unfair. They are not a socail service, they are a business and it's not really upto any worker to have to put in some extra elbow grease just to keep you happy.


 
Yea, we'll it's been pissing me off all year, bins chucked all over the place after they collect, coming home to see everyone's extras left out side our gate maddens me (Think Michael Douglas in that Movie) - Country Clean are worse. Believe me I've had interactions with them. They could be a whole lot busier if they rang people back...shocking customer service.

And to the person who asked it we tip them? Pfffft. The only person who's worth a tip in our eyes is the local priest...I'll tip my 'hard working' binman the day he gives me something extra.

BM


----------



## Squonk (4 Jan 2007)

I could be retracting all the good words I said about Wiser! They were suppposed to collect my bin today but didn't. I'm hoping that they are one day behind because of the New Years holiday, but they collected Thursday last week even after the Xmas holiday. I've received no notification from them of collection details for this time of year. I'll give 'em a call tomorrow....


----------



## ney001 (5 Jan 2007)

brian.mobile said:


> And to the person who asked it we tip them? Pfffft. The only person who's worth a tip in our eyes is the local priest...I'll tip my 'hard working' binman the day he gives me something extra.
> 
> BM



So you aren't prepared to give any extra but you expect them to do extra work just for you! - perhaps the priest will give you a hand to carry your bottles to the local recycling centre


----------



## majee (5 Jan 2007)

anyone got a contact number for Wiser. Am being hammered by the county council charges due to waste nappies and if squonk has halved his refuse charges then I'd be interested in switching over to them.


----------



## A_b (5 Jan 2007)

4652185 
They have an introductory offer too so make sure you get it. We just switched last week. great to have a box for glass.


----------



## A_b (5 Jan 2007)

brian.mobile said:


> The only person who's worth a tip in our eyes is the local priest...I'll tip my 'hard working' binman the day he gives me something extra.
> 
> BM


 
Why would u tip the local priest .... arent they the richest of the  lot of us!


----------



## majee (5 Jan 2007)

whats the area code on that number A_b?


----------



## majee (5 Jan 2007)

sorry just saw it wiser bin company cork. Thanks A_b!!


----------



## brian.mobile (5 Jan 2007)

A_b said:


> Why would u tip the local priest .... arent they the richest of the lot of us!


 
He's done some good. He deserves a tip.

I dont know if he, personally, is rich?

Rome certainly is.

B


----------



## keith mac (16 Feb 2007)

I hear a new company has come into the market offering free glass.....they give more recycling....they are adversting alot at the moment...greenstar


----------



## ninsaga (16 Feb 2007)

Switched from CCC pay by weight to Country Clean a few months back & find them grand to deal with....paid a year charge up front for about 60-65% of what it cost me with CCC last year!


----------



## keith mac (16 Feb 2007)

do they do glass....do you know if they pick up in the rochestown area?


----------



## keith mac (19 Feb 2007)

Hi all,

I was down at douglas court last week and I came across a new waste colection company called greenstar - they will give you more collections days and collect your glass FREE - looked really professional...anybody heard or them or used them....€324 for the year sounds really attractive considering all the collections


----------



## Joe Nonety (19 Feb 2007)

What plastic items do Wiser accept for recycling? Going by the sticker on the bin the only plastic items they accept are bottles and tetra-pak cartons. That surely can't be the extent of the plastic goods they accept?


----------



## kcb (11 Nov 2008)

Do Wiser have any website or email address does anyone know?


----------



## gm88 (11 Nov 2008)

wiserbins@eircom.net

or phone 021-4652185

Good reliable service.  Collect promptly every week.  Even took a child's bicycle on top of bin for me one week.  Xmas tip goes a long way!

Previously were with Country Clean.  Frequently waste was not collected due to truck breaking down!  That truck broke down alot.  Got fed up having bins out on the road for up to 3 days awaiting collection.  Moved to Wiser and never looked back.


----------



## annamangan (11 May 2010)

*bin collection service Greenstar*

You are complaining about Wiser - I have something to say about Greenstar. They don't collect their bins full stop. I had to make at least 5 phone calls asking them to pick up my stuffed to the fullest bins after their regular day of collection.Still don't know if they will collect it. Apparently the driver didn't see our bins - they were in their usual spot, on the road in front of our house.Hopeless


----------



## potnoodler (5 Jun 2010)

brian.mobile said:


> And to the person who asked it we tip them? Pfffft. The only person who's worth a tip in our eyes is the local priest...I'll tip my 'hard working' binman the day he gives me something extra.
> 
> BM


 
Love Ireland , the priest and the local councillor gets the tips


----------



## Graham_07 (6 Jun 2010)

Wiser are very good, will also take the occasional extra bag no problem. They take all our recyclables in the red bin, all plastics, cans, papers etc. Bottles in separate bin which goes out with the red bin. Service very reliable.


----------

